# Fanatic 2.0



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

TRDJer said:


> Has anyone seen any Bowtech Fanatic 2.0's in southern Ontario shops?


From what I understand, the Canadian distributor is not carrying them in stock, they are a special order from Bowtech. Chances are, no one is carrying them, but try the Bow Shop.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

They are actually a pretty decent bow, they made the changes necessary its just right now they and Bowtec aren't very popular for target so likely not to carry a bow that would be harder to sell


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

The last time I was in at the bow shop they said they had ordered a couple, I just didn't know if anyone had seen one in the flesh or shot one. 

Since I bought a Specialist off of Robert I have really been getting into Bowtech.


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

I wish I could have tried a Fanatic 2.0, but the rep never brought one to Sudbury, only had the BTX. If Bowtech had a bigger shooter program, they may have more of a presence at tournaments.


----------



## drewdog (Jun 20, 2011)

I love mine. Still waiting on my sight and stabs, but it shoots great. It's an improvement on the original Fanatic for sure.


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

I've always been neutral on Bowtech - not fer' em, not agin' em. But...I'd take a *long* look at this bow if I were in the market for a new 3D platform. I love the specs and hey, it looks awesome too. Would I choose it over a Prime [which I use now and *love*], Elite or Obsession? Not sure...but it would be on the "consider" list. I saw a really good shooter - well known in Canada - use the Boss, which I believe is similar to this, at a shoot last Sept. It was very nice.


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

I should be picking mine up this weekend. Once I get it set up and shoot it a bit ill be able to give it a review and compare it to the Specialist I have.


----------



## Steadyoutdoors (Jun 13, 2015)

I ordered mine Feb 15 and got it March 1

Best bow I've shot to date super impressed


----------



## TheRealMR (Jul 25, 2014)

That's a nice bow!! I remember back in the days when bowtec's used to explode!!! the good ol days!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

TRDJer said:


> I should be picking mine up this weekend. Once I get it set up and shoot it a bit ill be able to give it a review and compare it to the Specialist I have.


Wondering if you picked yours up and can give some thoughts/opinions?


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

Unfortunately the one that was originally ordered was the wrong cam size. The proper size should be here on another 2-3 weeks


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I called around last week. There are a couple of shop in Alberta that have them in stock and have been selling them for over a month.


----------

